# Need advice on a new powerhead



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, 
The girlfriend wants to know what I want for xmas.. I dont really need anything so I figured I might get something to improve my tank. My malawi 75g has no powerhead yet and I have been wanting to add one for quite awhile.

I dont need surface agitation as I already have a fluval 404 + aquaclear 110 doing their thing. My goal is to get all the poop in the filters instead of on my tahitian moon sand for all to see. Which brand would you guys suggest? I am looking for something quiet, I like the look of the koralia ones but i dont know if they are quality. Also how many gph for a 75g??

_______________________ 
85g 
Fluval 404 + Aquaclear 110 
Bioload: 
3x Auratus 
3x Yellow Lab 
3x Demasoni 
3x Maylandia Zebra


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi there!
I set my tank up with a PH for the exact reason you mention!! I went with the Maxi-Jet 900. Decent reviews and affordable price. I have it completely submerged in the back left corner of my tank, down low, with the output angled mostly to the right and parallel with the substrate. It does a great job at pushing detritus into one area where I can get to it for easy vacuum. I wish I could get it to push the poop right into my filter intakes but that would take some magic! Also, my cichlids love swimming and "playing" in the current! I think it would be a wise choice to get one! :thumb:


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi CichMomma!

Thx for the reply, I checked the Maxi-Jet 900 it is 230gph. I see you have a 46g so i might get something stronger. My only worry is trying to move the waste without lifting the sand!


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

AeonzMike said:


> Hi CichMomma!
> 
> Thx for the reply, I checked the Maxi-Jet 900 it is 230gph. I see you have a 46g so i might get something stronger. My only worry is trying to move the waste without lifting the sand!


You're welcome!

Yes, perhaps the 1200 (i think it is) would be better for your size tank. I have never had a big problem with lifting the sand while vacuuming. I have a Python and removed the large end piece. When I vacuum the substrate, I hold the end of the tube just above the surface of the substrate and it picks up the detritus just fine. A little sand always gets sucked up but nothing significant.


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I found a deal on a Hydor Koralia 3.. this powerhead is rated 850GPH! 
*Is it too strong a current for my 75g tank? *I sure want more movement but I dont want it to bother my fishes.

_______________________ 
75g 
Fluval 404 + Aquaclear 110 
Bioload: 
3x Auratus 
3x Yellow Lab 
6x Demasoni 
3x Maylandia Zebra


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a maxi-jet 1200 in my 90,but I've positioned so that the poo goes to the back corner ,when I do a W.C. I just vacum it up,that way I dont have to clean out my filters as often


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

My experience has been whether you go with the MJ or the Hydor, they are both quality products - depends on what you are looking for. I have switched over to Hydors for several reasons - and price as you can probably guess isn't one of them. First, I find the mounting system a lot better in that I don't constantly have to replace suction cups on my MJ mounting plate - which is often enough when you are running hard water tanks. Second, I find that the water output options (gph) are greater with the variety of Hydors and most important, the output is a diffused output, meaning it doesn't come out of a small opening like on the MJ which is like the power coming out of a garden hose. At the end of the day, I would only ever consider a MJ 900 or 1200 - the others are pretty useless in my opinion. For my needs and applications, the Hydors work best but they are both quality products. I also find the Hydors to be superior in how I can direct the output - it's a pretty nifty mounting system and when the powerhead is positioned exactly the way you want it, it stays in place. It always frustrated me with the MJ that the deflector at the end of the output throttle (deflector that you can point upwards as you desire) never ever held it's position very long - mine would always begin to lose their grip and lose the little ratcheting that kept them in place and then they would just flap around or the powerhead would be unidirectional as I would lose that flexibility. Even when I squeezed the deflector to make the fit a little tighter, it wouldn't last long. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

*areuben* Thx for your answer.. may I ask wich Hydors you are using and how big is your tank? That is my main concern right now, I cant decide between the koralia 2 or koralia 3. The price is not a concern, I just want to correct GPH for my 75g tank.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Salut Michel - I use the Evolution 1050 and 1400 (used to be the old Koralia 3 and 4 I think - the new ones are an upgraded design, different impeller, no impeller shaft, lower power usage - I used many of the older model as well) and run them on multiple tanks - and all of my tanks are 6 footers with the exception of a couple of 40G breeders. I usually run 2 powerheads in each tank. I can't say from direct experience but would assume a Koralia 1050 to be plenty for a 75G - although a 750 might do it. Hopefully someone can chime in who runs them in 4 footers but I read lots of posts here on CF from people using the older 3 and 4's in 75's and 90's. Again, each situation is different - rockscaping?? type of fish?? positioning?? susbstrate?? I would rather have a little more output and if needed deflect it off a side glass or a large rock, etc than not have enough output - but that's just me.
Good luck - you'll be happy with the Koralia if that's the way you go.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 5' 100 gallon, and for substrate water circulation I use a hydor koralia nano. It gives the proper amount of ciruclation (190 gph I think?) to move substrate detritus around and balance the heavier flow (250 gph) I have going at the surface from another powerhead.

I have found excessive substrate flow can cause sand problems (it caused huge heaping dunes) and inadvertantly expose the roots of plants. Just enough flow moves the water but doesnt disturb the substrate much. I have mine just off the surface behind a fake rock so you can't see it, angled inward in a back corner a bit. It will most likely move a lot of the sand bed immediately underneath it depending on how low you place it.


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok just an update! I bought the hydor koralia evolution 750GPH two days ago. It is PERFECT! The flow is very wide. No more poop on the sand and the ps. demasonis seem to enjoy the current quite alot!


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

AeonzMike said:


> Ok just an update! I bought the hydor koralia evolution 750GPH two days ago. It is PERFECT! The flow is very wide. No more poop on the sand and the ps. demasonis seem to enjoy the current quite alot!


Where did you mount it?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

areuben said:


> My experience has been whether you go with the MJ or the Hydor, they are both quality products - depends on what you are looking for. I have switched over to Hydors for several reasons - and price as you can probably guess isn't one of them. First, I find the mounting system a lot better in that I don't constantly have to replace suction cups on my MJ mounting plate - which is often enough when you are running hard water tanks. Second, I find that the water output options (gph) are greater with the variety of Hydors and most important, the output is a diffused output, meaning it doesn't come out of a small opening like on the MJ which is like the power coming out of a garden hose. At the end of the day, I would only ever consider a MJ 900 or 1200 - the others are pretty useless in my opinion. For my needs and applications, the Hydors work best but they are both quality products. I also find the Hydors to be superior in how I can direct the output - it's a pretty nifty mounting system and when the powerhead is positioned exactly the way you want it, it stays in place. It always frustrated me with the MJ that the deflector at the end of the output throttle (deflector that you can point upwards as you desire) never ever held it's position very long - mine would always begin to lose their grip and lose the little ratcheting that kept them in place and then they would just flap around or the powerhead would be unidirectional as I would lose that flexibility. Even when I squeezed the deflector to make the fit a little tighter, it wouldn't last long. Good luck with your choice.


I have to agree with everything Al says here, and add that the Koralias are a lot more "sand friendly".


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

60gallon said:


> Where did you mount it?


Its on the upper-left corner of the back wall, aiming slightly to the right and creating surface agitation. My two filter returns are also aiming a bit to the right (each from their own corner of the tank), creating a huge sweeping motion. Kinda hard to describe but it works well for me

Mike


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

AeonzMike said:


> 60gallon said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you mount it?
> ...


So you have kinda pointed to bounce off the front of the tank? Does it blow much of your sand around? Have to ask because Im expecting the same model for my 55 gal either tomo or friday. Currently have the Maxi Jet 1200 right now, but its flow is too narrow blowing my sand into them huge dunes that was posted. Mine is on the left side front facing right, blowing right down the front. All poop ends up in a nice little pile in the front left corner for easy cleaning.


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep it bounce of the front of the tank. At first It did create some small dunes so i had to adjust the angle a bit, aiming more to the right. My goal was not to get the poop in a specific spot but rather to have enough flow for the filter intakes to pick it all up. As of now I dont even vacuum the sand during water changes. I only vacuum the sand when removing all the rocks for cleaning every 2 - 3 months.

One thing to note is that my sand is tahitian moon sand and it is kinda coarse, but either way you should try the hydors you wont regret it 

Mike


----------

